# Cody - My First betta :D



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, i popped down to my LFS to browse at the fish, but i saw this amaizing red one that was irresistable, and i thought i just had to have him :-D So, here he is. I decided to name him cody, mainly because i think that sounds cool, but also suits his red. 

I also got 4 neons, as i asked the lady in the pet shop and she said they went great (Cody was in a tank with the tetras at the pet shop, so he should pretty much be able to handle them).

Hes new in the tank so hes probably just getting used to it, but let me know what you think of him 

Heres the pictures (Sorry, not very good at taking pictures lol)


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Looks like he's enjoying his new home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty and he has a nice home, too!


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys  It was hard to get pictures as he was curious to check out his new home


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha I'm diggin the Spongebob decor!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's A D O R A B L E!!!!


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, i knew i just couldn't refuse him  His eyes have a lovely blue tint/sparkle when he is in the light, and so do in between his scales  And i managed to get the spongebob decs cheap, so i decided to put them in, they provide a bit of 'private' space for the fish 

Im going to the pet shop again tommorow to pick up some tubing, air stone and non return valve so that i can set that up for him tommorow, to add a bit of oxygen to his tank. I might also try and pick up some daphnia or brine shimp and an extra snail for his tank tommorow 8)

Ill try and get some more pics tommorow if you guys want, and some of the tank itself and the neon tetras. So far they seem to be getting on well.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very pretty boy!


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Christina


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow I love him


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very cute!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

very cute! i love the sponge bob decor too!


----------



## Lewisoboy007 (Nov 14, 2009)

The spongebob decor is awesome, but the fish is better


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

So beautiful, congrats on him.


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone, more pics coming soon


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Awe man Cody is a cutie!


----------



## Lewisoboy007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you got any more pictures yet?


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup, i managed to get a picture of the whole tank with all the neons and Cody  I've added a new air pump (you can see it on the right of the picture) with provides him with loads more oxygen.

Hes been swimming at the back all day, when he reaches one part of the tank, he swims back the other part of the tank lol, so its been really hard trying to get more pictures of him. hes quite a fast swimmer ... maybe he could be an athlete?!

He hasn't even flared yet either, hes probably very friendly. Even when he goes up to the neons or see me or his reflection he just carries on with his normal fishy business.


----------



## Lewisoboy007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Dannyboy said:


> Yup, i managed to get a picture of the whole tank with all the neons and Cody  I've added a new air pump (you can see it on the right of the picture) with provides him with loads more oxygen.
> 
> Hes been swimming at the back all day, when he reaches one part of the tank, he swims back the other part of the tank lol, so its been really hard trying to get more pictures of him. hes quite a fast swimmer ... maybe he could be an athlete?!
> 
> He hasn't even flared yet either, hes probably very friendly. Even when he goes up to the neons or see me or his reflection he just carries on with his normal fishy business.


Cool, Looks like he is enjoying his home.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He is so cute! He's got the same face as my boyfriends betta, buddy. Seriously I did a double take when I saw him, it could be buddy's twin! 
Very pretty fish though!


----------



## Lewisoboy007 (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah. iT GOES WELL WITH THE NEONS


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> He is so cute! He's got the same face as my boyfriends betta, buddy. Seriously I did a double take when I saw him, it could be buddy's twin!
> Very pretty fish though!


Lol, thanks  You should get a picture of buddy and place them side by side next to cody  Who knows ... they may be realated :O lol :-D


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

He is pretty.


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Calmwaters


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## zxczxc100 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the spongebob house and the sqidward house!


----------



## finsNfur (May 4, 2008)

He's pretty, and I also love the decor. I've been searching for Spongebob decor for my son's tank, but can't find it. I did find it on eBay, though. My son is a huge spongebob fan. You can also get mini spongebob, patrick, squidward etc.


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, and yeah, one of my LFS, Pets at Home, sell the ornaments  i also have the spongebob 'air stone' if you like, which blows bubbles out, but i don't really like it lol


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

LOLZ Spongebobb <33
Amazing fishy, luv 'em ;3


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

How pretty! Nice SpongeBob decor!


----------

